# Zalman Z11 Plus - Moddated case



## Sorin Taran (Dec 26, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
X3 AMD 3,3GHZ Processor
Nvidia GeForce GT630 2GB/128BIT
1600MHZ 4 GB RAM
Creative X-fi 5.1 usb Sound Card

*Mods:*
Zalman Z11 Plus Case
Zalman ZMK400G Keyboard
Zalman ZMM350 Mouse
40"(101cm) TV Full HD Samsung H5500
Microlab solo 6 speakers (2 pairs)\

Note: This is NOT a gaming computer, i dont play games with high requirements. But i do like to make it look like a professional gaming computer .  
Please tell me your opinion.


----------



## Heaven7 (Dec 26, 2014)

Like the colors, clean look from what I can see. You really should post some close-up pics, too. I'd also like to know what kind of "Exotic Cooling" you are using, since I can't make out any (yet)


----------



## Sorin Taran (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah, you'are right, there's no exotic cooling.. it's just 5 120mm coolers on 2000rpm by Cooler Master. Thanks for voting


----------



## tristyler (Dec 29, 2014)

Would be very nice if to change red fan on bottom to blue one, imo will make it look more "one themed".


----------



## Sorin Taran (Dec 29, 2014)

tristyler said:


> Would be very nice if to change red fan on bottom to blue one, imo will make it look more "one themed".



It's like i read your mind . Yesterday i made that change, ill pun a new photo with the update.


----------



## Heaven7 (Dec 30, 2014)

Great new look!  Thanks for the updated pics, too. If you want to go for a true "one themed" design you could also try replacing your fan controller, if you want - something elegant in blue, perhaps?  Check out Scythes "Kaze Master Flat", for example. Could give it a bit more of that professional look you are aiming for. Keep going!


----------



## Sorin Taran (Jan 1, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Great new look!  Thanks for the updated pics, too. If you want to go for a true "one themed" design you could also try replacing your fan controller, if you want - something elegant in blue, perhaps?  Check out Scythes "Kaze Master Flat", for example. Could give it a bit more of that professional look you are aiming for. Keep going!



Thanks! Yeah, you'are right about the fan controler but i didn't find any fan controller to be on my taste. In exchange i can turn the fan controller screen off, so i don't need to change the fan controller . Please tell me your opinion.
*See last foto.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, that's one way to fix it...  So, do you actually use that fan controller? I don't use mine at all (fans always run at full speed), but I do like to monitor the temperatures it displays. It doesn't look like yours has got that feature, from what I can see. If you don't use it, yeah just keep it turned off. If you do, please take a look at these - my personal taste really, but I believe you'll like at least one of them:

- Fan controller only -
Aerocool F6x T
Akasa AK-FC
BitFenix Recon
NZXT Sentry 3

- Fan & temperature controller -
Aerocool Touch-2100 (whoa! love that one) 
NZXT Sentry LX
Scythe Kaze Master Pro

Tell me what you think. I believe any of these would look great on your Z11 Plus!


----------



## Sorin Taran (Jan 2, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Well, that's one way to fix it...  So, do you actually use that fan controller? I don't use mine at all (fans always run at full speed), but I do like to monitor the temperatures it displays. It doesn't look like yours has got that feature, from what I can see. If you don't use it, yeah just keep it turned off. If you do, please take a look at these - my personal taste really, but I believe you'll like at least one of them:
> 
> - Fan controller only -
> Aerocool F6x T
> ...




Yes i do use the fan controller, when i said i can turn the screen off e mean just the screen, the fan controller is still working. I use it cause theres 7 cooler's inside my computer , 6 of theme are connected to this fan controller, all 6 of them are 120mm Cooler Master 2000RPM, if i let them run at full rotation they are making a lot of noise, so i preffer to control them . About the temperatures i use a gadget on my desktop wich i think is accurate, if not i can look on the fan controller's screen. And yes, there's 5 sensor's with the fan controller wich you can put inside the computer, this fan controller show's the temperature.

*BitFenix Recon* - Very nice controller but i can't found it anyware for sale in my contry (Romania)
*NZXT Sentry 3 *- I wanted to buy it but i think it's a bit expensive and just because is the newer model of my fan controller and it's blue i dont think that's enough, but i know for sure it will look good on my computer
*Aerocool Touch-2100* - This one did get my attencion.. i just love it like you've said  but here's the same problem, i can't find it available anyware in my contry  . Very good looking one, perfect one.

The rest of them didn't get my attention.. they are nice but not on my taste.

I've also put some new photo's, deleting the ones with red cooler 
Please tell me your opinion about the las picture. It's an old picture when the pc had a white led band above not a blue one and had an extra fan controller the one with the blue leds in the floppy bay, and didn't had the plexiglass panel, please tell me how it looks with the smaller fan controller?


----------



## Heaven7 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, Sorin Taran, thank you very much for your reply! First of all, I'm a bit concerned... your fans are too noisy? I really don't want to brag, but like I said, I run my "NoiseBlocker BlackSilent 2" fans 24/7 at full speed - and they really ARE silent  Take my word - once installed, you won't need any fan controller anymore. Even their tiny 40mm fan on my TEC is bearly audible (running at 3000 rpm !)  Aside from that, now that I know you're actually using your fan controller, it would be a shame to just "turn it off"! See, I thought you would like that Aerocool Touch-2100  ! I think it's totally "cool"! Don't worry, I've found some links on ebay  (at my locale) you could use to get it:

http://www.ebay.at/itm/Aerocool-Touch-2100-5-Kanal-Luftersteuerung-schwarz-Kuhler-Lufter-Fan-PWM-/331089180798?pt=DE_Computing_Lüfter_Kühlkörperhalter_Zub_&hash=item4d1673f87e

http://www.ebay.at/itm/Aerocool-Tou...6?pt=DE_Computer_Sonstige&hash=item20f315bbe4

http://www.ebay.at/itm/AeroCool-Touch-2100-Luftergeschwindigkeits-Controller-EN51965-/181621804478?pt=DE_Computing_Gehäusezubehör_Werkzeugsätze&hash=item2a4980cdbe

Those sellers ship to anywhere within the EU (that includes your place!). If you should experience any trouble, I'd be all too glad to help you out  Feel free to PM me, if you should need to.

I like that last picture, looks like the controller I'm using right now. Do you still have it? I do believe your Z11 would look even more awesome with the AC-2100 however!!! 
Take care, Heaven7.


----------



## Abud Alahal (Jan 4, 2015)

I voted 10/10 because:

10 with encouragement for the beautiful Zalman case i've seen. Change the fan controller and will be perfect. Good job!


----------



## tristyler (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorin Taran said:


> It's like i read your mind . Yesterday i made that change, ill pun a new photo with the update.


Now thats looks very good! Only one thing is confusing me it's 24 pin placement on motherboard on top.


----------



## Sorin Taran (Jan 5, 2015)

tristyler said:


> Now thats looks very good! Only one thing is confusing me it's 24 pin placement on motherboard on top.


) it is how it is.. the 24 pin cablu is localized in the left up position on the mother board.. i bought an adapter and that's how it look's .


----------



## Heaven7 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorin Taran said:


> ) it is how it is.. the 24 pin cablu is localized in the left up position on the mother board.. i bought an adapter and that's how it look's .


Yeah, some of those connectors are really hard to reach using your PSU's standard cables, especially if it is fitted at the bottom of the case. IMO that 24-pin cable is always too short  Thanks a LOT for not being afraid to show us the "backside" of your system!  (some might call it "messy", but I don't). It's what most people here are so reluctant to show, instead only posting nice & clean "frontview" pictures. I'll remember you if I should post pictures of my system sometime. 
BTW, did you have any luck getting that fan controller yet?


----------



## Sorin Taran (Jan 5, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Yeah, some of those connectors are really hard to reach using your PSU's standard cables, especially if it is fitted at the bottom of the case. IMO that 24-pin cable is always too short  Thanks a LOT for not being afraid to show us the "backside" of your system!  (some might call it "messy", but I don't). It's what most people here are so reluctant to show, instead only posting nice & clean "frontview" pictures. I'll remember you if I should post pictures of my system sometime.
> BTW, did you have any luck getting that fan controller yet?



Hello Heaven7  Thank's for reply. Well about the backside of my system, i'm not proud but in the same time i know that's the part where the "wire management" have it's space. I didn't try to make it look clean because i don't think it's the case. That part is full of cables and it should be that way, it's made to hide all the cables . 
Well, about the 24pin cable, i've waited almoust a mouth to come, i found it very hard but it make's the deal.
About the fan controller honestly i don't have the resources($$$) to buy it right now ). But in the future it's gonna be the next update .
You've made me very curious about your sistem . Please post some pictures.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jan 5, 2015)

"That part is full of cables and it should be that way" - You are *SO* right!  Probably why most people don't want to show it... Believe me, it looks a LOT worse on my system!  Yes, I will post pictures in the near future and they will show the ugly "backside" as well!!!  Can't wait for the pictures of your "updated" Z11 !


----------



## Sorin Taran (Jan 5, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> "That part is full of cables and it should be that way" - You are *SO* right!  Probably why most people don't want to show it... Believe me, it looks a LOT worse on my system!  Yes, I will post pictures in the near future and they will show the ugly "backside" as well!!!  Can't wait for the pictures of your "updated" Z11 !



 Thank you!


----------



## Sorin Taran (Jan 6, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I voted 8/10 because:
> 
> This case is NOT average!



Thank's


----------



## Sorin Taran (Jan 20, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I voted 8/10 because:
> 
> This case is NOT average!


 
Hello Heaven, as you can see in the last picture i've come with an new uptate on my pc. 
I've changed the cooler on the processor an i removed the green cooler.

It's more themed now 
I how you like it.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey, good to see you're still at it! I really like the new fan you put on your CPU cooler - what brand is it? Looks awesome! Please post some new pictures more up close, especially of the new rear fan you replaced that green one with. I can't see it in your latest pic.
Your Z11 is getting more and more beautiful!


----------



## Sorin Taran (Jan 23, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Hey, good to see you're still at it! I really like the new fan you put on your CPU cooler - what brand is it? Looks awesome! Please post some new pictures more up close, especially of the new rear fan you replaced that green one with. I can't see it in your latest pic.
> Your Z11 is getting more and more beautiful!


 
Hello there, 
Enermax T.B Apollish 12 Blue is the name of the cooler  
I'll be back with some close up photos


----------



## Sorin Taran (Jan 23, 2015)

Sorin Taran said:


> Hello there,
> Enermax T.B Apollish 12 Blue is the name of the cooler
> I'll be back with some close up photos



You can see in the 2nd picture there was a green cooler, and in the last photo it's the new blue one


----------



## Heaven7 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for the update. That Apollish really looks great! Actually, I think you should replace all the other case fans with it as well!  Especially the front fan that came with your case. What do you think?


----------



## Sorin Taran (Jan 25, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Thanks for the update. That Apollish really looks great! Actually, I think you should replace all the other case fans with it as well!  Especially the front fan that came with your case. What do you think?



I tought about replaceing all the cooler's but the Apollish it's a lit bit slower..it has 900RPM and the Cooler master i have in this moment in my case has 2000RPM.. but i will think about it.
Untill then, check the last photo  (I'm so proud). Everytime i made i new upgrade on my case i think let's take a picture and post it on Techpowerup and reply to Heaven7" 

I hope you like it!


----------



## Heaven7 (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorin Taran said:


> I thought about replacing all the cooler's but the Apollish it's a lit bit slower..it has 900RPM and the Cooler master i have in this moment in my case has 2000RPM.. but i will think about it.


Keep in mind that it's not about RPM alone, it is the airflow that counts! Also, fewer RPM means less noise, so you shouldn't have any problems if you do replace those fans at some point. As for your latest picture... OMG!  That is awesome!!! I just now realized something... you may call me stupid, but I never knew you modded that acrylic side panel!  You should list that in the gallery under "performed mods". As I've taken great interest in your progress, I checked out Zalman's homepage, and - well, there's a totally different case from what you have got now!  Also, congratulations for fitting your old fan controller into that side panel... did you have to cut anything out to fit in in there? It - looks - GREAT! 
You've made great progress, take a look at the first pics you posted and then, that last one - you can totally be proud of your work! 
I think it's high time I dust off my old machine & show you some pictures of it 
Take care, Heaven7.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jan 26, 2015)

I voted 9/10 because:

Great improvement and effort put into it. If people can vote 10 on very "creative" cases, then I surely can give this project a 9.


----------



## Sorin Taran (Jan 26, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Keep in mind that it's not about RPM alone, it is the airflow that counts! Also, fewer RPM means less noise, so you shouldn't have any problems if you do replace those fans at some point. As for your latest picture... OMG!  That is awesome!!! I just now realized something... you may call me stupid, but I never knew you modded that acrylic side panel!  You should list that in the gallery under "performed mods". As I've taken great interest in your progress, I checked out Zalman's homepage, and - well, there's a totally different case from what you have got now!  Also, congratulations for fitting your old fan controller into that side panel... did you have to cut anything out to fit in in there? It - looks - GREAT!
> You've made great progress, take a look at the first pics you posted and then, that last one - you can totally be proud of your work!
> I think it's high time I dust off my old machine & show you some pictures of it
> Take care, Heaven7.




Thank you very much Heaven7, i happy that you like it!
Yes, i've cut the plexiglass panel a litle bit to fit the cables and the mini panel wich has the "Zalman Z11 Plus High Perfomace" write on it, to fit the fan controller. It was a litle bit risky but totally worth it  
Yep, i've replace'd the side panel with an plexiglass panel.

I'll wait for you to some me your Computer


----------



## Cigala (Feb 6, 2015)

I've just registered in this forum just to tell you how amazed am I. My case is a Z11 plus and I would like to have a big window like yours, so please help me to get started. I can figure that you separated the attachment from the left cover, then you bought a transparent plastic board. Given that you would need to fit the plastic board with the case, you made a template based on where are going to go the screws. And finally you cutted the plastic board to achieve the same dimensions of the board and polished the edges :3

BTW, I bought a fan of 200x200 witch is toooo big. I have no idea where to put it. Do you?


----------



## Sorin Taran (Feb 6, 2015)

Cigala said:


> I've just registered in this forum just to tell you how amazed am I. My case is a Z11 plus and I would like to have a big window like yours, so please help me to get started. I can figure that you separated the attachment from the left cover, then you bought a transparent plastic board. Given that you would need to fit the plastic board with the case, you made a template based on where are going to go the screws. And finally you cutted the plastic board to achieve the same dimensions of the board and polished the edges :3
> 
> BTW, I bought a fan of 200x200 witch is toooo big. I have no idea where to put it. Do you?
> 
> ...



Well hello there, i'm happy that you like it, 
The most interesting thing is that you need a plexiglass panel 6mm thick 45cm * 42cm, you wont find a panel with this size but you can cut it.
I've caught the panel in 3 screw and didn't made any holes, you can see in the picture where those screws ware put in .
In the edges of the penes is adhesive tape..black colour.
The attachment from the left panel is caught with screws by the plexiglass panel, bu be carfull here.. you need to distroy almoust every hole from the screws cause they are not on the same level as the panel.. if you can make holes in O shape in the panel you don't need to cut them.

And the 200mm fan controller that you have you can put it on the left panel..but here is a lot of work for you to cut so good the cooler's shape.
I'm sorry my english isn't very good.. i hope you understood.

Thanks, have a nice day


----------



## Sorin Taran (Feb 6, 2015)

.////


----------



## waspman3372 (Feb 20, 2015)

I want that look. Fixing to buy Gaming case tomorrow. Mine will be a middle of the road gaming case.


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 20, 2015)

waspman3 said:


> I want that look. Fixing to buy Gaming case tomorrow. Mine will be a middle of the road gaming case.


Glad you like the look, Sorin Taran put a LOT of effort into making it look the way it is, as you can see  Looking forward to seeing your new case!


----------



## Sorin Taran (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks you waspman3 and Heaven7 .


----------



## OfXaos (Feb 22, 2015)

I voted 10/10 because:

You did a great job on the fan controller on the side... looks amazing, also the inside wire job (where the mobo/psu/etc.. is at) looks great, lol the otherside is something that's left to be desired however not too many will actually see that side so yea! GREAT JOB!!!!!


----------



## Sorin Taran (Feb 22, 2015)

OfXaos said:


> I voted 10/10 because:
> 
> You did a great job on the fan controller on the side... looks amazing, also the inside wire job (where the mobo/psu/etc.. is at) looks great, lol the otherside is something that's left to be desired however not too many will actually see that side so yea! GREAT JOB!!!!!


Thank you very much . I want this case Zalman Z11 Plus to be an example, to be the best Z11 there is, i have done a lot of work but it's not ready yet, there are some things to come!  Thank's again.


----------



## Sorin Taran (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorin Taran said:


> Thank you very much . I want this case Zalman Z11 Plus to be an example, to be the best Z11 there is, i have done a lot of work but it's not ready yet, there are some things to come!  Thank's again.



The next thing i want to do is to move the 12led cooler on the processor in front of the case, i want to do that because if it's on that "no panel" effect it's gone, and i don't like that. If it's on you can see that plexi glass panel, i want to create a "no panel" effect .


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorin Taran said:


> The next thing i want to do is to move the 12led cooler on the processor in front of the case, i want to do that because if it's on that "no panel" effect it's gone, and i don't like that. If it's on you can see that plexi glass panel, i want to create a "no panel" effect .


I didn't quite get what you meant there, did you mean the Apollish creates reflections in the plexiglass and you want that panel to be as invisible as possible? Hmm... if so, I sure will miss this centerpiece.


----------



## Sorin Taran (Feb 22, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I didn't quite get what you meant there, did you mean the Apollish creates reflections in the plexiglass and you want that panel to be as invisible as possible? Hmm... if so, I sure will miss this centerpiece.


Yes, that's exacly what i'm trying to say . I've move'd the Apollish on the bottom of the case, and you'are right.. that should be the center peace but i don't like at all those reflections. I didn't put in the front of the case cause you couldn't see it.. just some blue light..


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 22, 2015)

I wonder if there's any way to remove those reflections?  I totally agree with you, hiding the Apollish somewhere you can't see it would be a waste. However, I am sure you will come up with a new creative way to improve your Z11 !


----------



## Sorin Taran (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorin Taran said:


> Yes, that's exacly what i'm trying to say . I've move'd the Apollish on the bottom of the case, and you'are right.. that should be the center peace but i don't like at all those reflections. I didn't put in the front of the case cause you couldn't see it.. just some blue light..



I've updated the Gallery.. i'll change all the picture soon. In reality looks a lot beter but my camera is not very good.


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the new pics. Yes, it looks very good with the Apollish at the bottom! Good work.


----------



## Sorin Taran (Feb 22, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I wonder if there's any way to remove those reflections?  I totally agree with you, hiding the Apollish somewhere you can't see it would be a waste. However, I am sure you will come up with a new creative way to improve your Z11 !



When i bought the plexi glass it was perferct, but now it's not new and has some scracthes on it, you can't see them without those reflections.. that's the problem. I can solve it with a new plexi glass, but that will mean not to clean it )


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorin Taran said:


> When i bought the plexi glass it was perferct, but now it's not new and has some scracthes on it, you can't see them without those reflections.. that's the problem. I can solve it with a new plexi glass, but that will mean not to clean it )


I see. I don't know how much a new panel would cost or if it's worth it for you... Are there any alternatives? Might be a stupid thought of mine, but how about a glass panel? Not that I would know about any such thing, though...


----------



## Sorin Taran (Feb 22, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> I see. I don't know how much a new panel would cost or if it's worth it for you... Are there any alternatives? Might be a stupid thought of mine, but how about a glass panel? Not that I would know about any such thing, though...


Ain't much, that's not a problem.. I tought at alternative's but i can find one.. A glass panel it's an option but not a very great one.. i can cut it my self, that's 1, and 2 if i want to make changes in the panel i can't cause every time i need to take it somewhere where someone can cut it. For example if i had an glass panel i couldn't cut it my self for the second fancontroller..


----------

